# Scarborough Thursday morning 23 Nov (North Brisbane)



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm not sure that this is really a report, more of a post mortem really. It was a great morning, got up early, loaded the trailer, remembered everything I needed to take, what could go wrong? Got to the fishing area, loaded up the cart, and all the goodies, proceeded to go from the grassed area onto the sand, (not normally a challenge)...noted the sound of creak creak (not unusual) and from the corner of my eyes saw rod tips going from vertical to horizontal, and thump....note 25 percent of kayak contents lying in sand...mmmm.... closer inspection revealed my PVC cart, had separated into several parts.....ie... stuffed.. and knackered....RS and broken.

It was right on low tide, and there were some small rocks which I had planned to take the cart over, this plan now shot down in flames, did not feel the inclination to drag yak over that much ground, nor unload and take a bit a the time, and so returned without getting afloat.

You will perhaps have noted, that I had some misgivings about going for a fishing trip on SWMBOAAT's birthday......I should have known better 

Still, not to worry, there is always next time... trouble is, that could be more than two weeks away.....

Cheers all Andybear........Regret report on wet mounted transducer delayed..... :lol:


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

andybear things happen . milan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcrIjMAAAAfXgAASQAUwARAABqMWYCAAIamgMhoyaFMJpoDTEIComKtpoVDMXd+sxeXzpCxTvxdyRThQkMrIjMA=


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

My condolences Andy,

Why is it these things don't happen just as you are pulling it back to the car, and it was due to the added weight of all the fish in it.

Hope you get back out soon and may your cart RIP


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Andybear! always next time.....perhaps some modifications to the next cart? will keep an eye out in the DIY section for your new one.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

My next cart will be a SuperCheap trolly cut down to size. I have given instruction to several people how to make one, but did not take my own medicine, when I made mine. My rationale was less to rust! My new rationale is let it rust if it has to. If it lasts two years, and is less than half the price of the PVC one, it has to be good value.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Bad luck on the cart collapse Andy, but hope you were compensated by the bride in an appropriate way after your early return home mate :wink:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

:lol: Firm "No comment" :twisted: :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

gotta always think ... Could have been worse. dunno how, but it could have... :roll:


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Sounds like sabotage by Mrs Bear


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

SH*T happens eh AB :lol: :lol: 
Never mind, it wasn't meant to be I guess  :roll: :roll:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I had my cart do that on me whilst on a 500 metre trek to the water's edge. Was pretty embarrassing cause a few people saw it happen hehe.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Andybear

I hope you gave that cart a good viking burial. 
Placed it in a kayak 
Set it on fire
And pushed it out to sea (opps my kayak  )
Oh well just have to buy a new one :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all, The cart did not get a viking burial. It has been chopped into sections of appropriate length, bits of pool noodle jammed in top and bottom, as storage containers for lures. Textacolour written description, and leader lure data written thereon. The tees and elbows however are good for nothing, because of the cemented parts still welded into place. The main failure was a tube break, then chain reaction.

Cheers all Andybear. Many thanks for the condolences.

Having had a cart, I have changed my mind somewhat about whether they are worthwhile, I used to think, arh yes that could be handy!....Now I think they are indespensible

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Andybear, couldn't you just have sat in ya yak and waited for the tide to reach you?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

And the tide comes in.......never even thought about that...probably would only have to have waited about an hour and a half...I think the main problem was, I just felt that the signs were saying dont do it. Still, I might get a leave pass next Saturday....where did I put that angle grinder?

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

